# Toxic masculinity at its best



## MPLSbullseye (Sep 12, 2022)

Someone at my dc has been talking shit about me behind my back, I told them to F off in a firm but respectful tone “cursed” What would happen at your DC If you did this, with no prior behavior issues.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 12, 2022)

MPLSbullseye said:


> Someone at my dc has been talking shit about me behind my back, I told them to F off in a firm but respectful tone “cursed” What would happen at your DC If you did this, with no prior behavior issues.




Nothing would happen unless someone pushed it and made it an issue. Then it would probably just end up in a Final CA for misconduct.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 13, 2022)

Let's all just get along!


----------



## Hal (Sep 13, 2022)

What does this have to do with toxic masculinity?

Like I'm not saying its not a problem. But there's no context.


----------



## targetdude1 (Sep 14, 2022)

If it was just the two of you its your word against theirs. Just saying. It's another matter if their were one or more witnesses.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Sep 18, 2022)

Without context it's hard to say.

I would recommend you not to address the problem yourself, but follow the chain of command and bring it to the attention of your OM in regards to harassment/toxic work environment (see Harassment-Free Workplace 2022 eLearning). If the problem persists and you're in the right, you ought to report to HR depending on what is being said.

Confronting the TM yourself and having it escalate especially in front of other TMs will result in a corrective action or a disciplinary action.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 18, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> If it was just the two of you its your word against theirs. Just saying. It's another matter if their were one or more witnesses.


There*


----------



## Randywatsontyvm (Sep 21, 2022)

I had some POCs mock my accent and I walked out.  Due to the HR manager being a POC is was easier for him to say I quit than deal with it.  Target is woke and deserves the hardship it’s enduring right now.


----------

